
Hey, You Startup Monkeys: Will Quickbooks Be Enough? - sabat

======
arete
I can't recommend ledger, <http://newartisans.com/ledger.html> highly enough.
It is definitely a hacker class tool: command line based with tons of options,
transactions stored in simple text files, and very flexible. That said it
provides full double-entry accounting and every report you could want
including output suitable for gnuplot. Oh and of course it's free and open
source.

I've been tracking both my personal and business finances in ledger for years
and couldn't be happier.

------
jackdied
For a startup quickbooks is enough. In my last venture the other founder's
father was a retired CPA and did our books with quickbooks (gratis!). I would
qualify that as an endorsement because if a CPA thinks it is good enough it
probably is.

------
pinglocalhost
here is an idea for a new startup, webbased quickbooks clone

~~~
jonmc12
Or better, an open platform - ala Sugar CRM

~~~
SwellJoe
SugarCRM is kicking ass these days. DFJ invested in it recently. And name
recognition is really picking up. We had lots of people asking for us to add
support for SugarCRM to our automated script installation module...we finally
added it a couple of revisions back...would have added it sooner, if it
weren't such a god-awful bear to install. It's really cool, though.

------
sabat
Those of you living The Dream and running a startup and having to do the
books: what are you using? Is it enough to just use Quickbooks, or do you have
to hire an accountant?

Help out those of us still in the planning stages/stealth mode.

~~~
ph0rque
Do both: use QB to keep the books, and have an account check it over quarterly
(monthly, yearly, whatever works best for you) to make sure you're not doing
anything that will really cost you down the road.

That's what my start-up did.

btw, I would recommend that you don't buy the premier edition: go for the
online version. All the bells and whistles can be done by you with other
programs, even excel.

